# threading dial...



## rambin (Jan 13, 2018)

hey guys my 04tlc-700a  wards/logan didn't come with a thread dial for some reason or another.  my parts manual says that the 10 and 11 inch both use the   part #  la-12-2   thread dial...  I was wondering if this part is only used on the 10-11 wards lathes or if some of the other logan models dials would work on this lathe and if so what models are compatible?  I see some available on ebay and just want to make sure there the right one b4 I plunge into it...as they aint cheap!


----------



## rambin (Jan 22, 2018)

could someone with a logan 200 series look at there dial and see if it uses the same part # as mine?   (la 12-2) its the closest to the 700 series in size and shape I believe


----------



## TomKro (Jan 22, 2018)

Could not find my manual, but have a parts book from Logan that says the complete threading dial assembly for the 10 and 11 inch lathes is part number LA-12-2 (listed as "old part number").  LP-1767 is also listed as "part number", current part number, I assume.    

I believe there are images of these on the Logan parts site - that may help.  

Good luck finding one.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 23, 2018)

Can you post of picture of your carriage in the area where it mounts? 
I'll wander out to the shop, check mine & then check available info.
I believe that the 'barrel style' was used across the board but I can't swear to it.


----------



## ezduzit (Jan 23, 2018)

Logan sold me a brand new one for my 2557V.


----------



## TomKro (Jan 23, 2018)

Here's a close up.  
I never did paint it...
Also, I ended up using one of those serrated washers between the body of the dial and the apron.  A regular lock washer felt either too tight or too loose.  Maybe just my machine though.


----------



## rambin (Jan 23, 2018)

TomKro said:


> Could not find my manual, but have a parts book from Logan that says the complete threading dial assembly for the 10 and 11 inch lathes is part number LA-12-2 (listed as "old part number").  LP-1767 is also listed as "part number", current part number, I assume.
> 
> I believe there are images of these on the Logan parts site - that may help.
> 
> Good luck finding one.


yes my parts book for the 700 series says the la-12-2 fits all the 10-11 logans.... what im unsure is that the 10 and 11's in the 700 series (which is wards) or all of them?    what model is your manual for??


----------



## TomKro (Jan 23, 2018)

I took my info out of the parts catalog because I couldn't find my manual.  My lathe is a Model 200.

After looking over e-bay, I think you need the Logan model with the "skinny" brass frame with the straight gear teeth that are more exposed, with housing at top dial only going partially around the perimeter of the dial.   

They're all a bit pricey.  If you can find someone to "print" a plastic gear for you or cut one out of nylon, you can probably make the rest out of some drill rod and a block of aluminum.  Might make a nice little project.  A bigger dial sure wouldn't hurt.


----------



## rambin (Jan 23, 2018)

I hear ya on the bigger dials these logan engineers musta had some awfull good eyes..  look at the crossfeed and compound dials there patheticly small..   heres a pic of my setup the  distance (eyeballed) center of crossfeed screw to the mounting screw is 2 and 3/8


----------



## rambin (Jan 23, 2018)

any part number stamps on yours?  the 200 is the closest model to mine... im curious if yours is the same as the pics look very close to yours minus the dial ;p


----------



## T. J. (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't know if this helps you at all, but here are some pics of mine.  These are just some I already had, if you need a photo from a different angle or a measurement, let me know.


----------



## ezduzit (Jan 23, 2018)

TJ--that looks just like the one Logan sent me.


----------



## rambin (Jan 24, 2018)

wow I didn't realize how much the 700 and 200 resemble each other. apparently they just pulled model numbers out of there hats...  no way to really be sure if the dials are the same though without looking at part #'s..... I don't even know if there stamped most parts of my lathe are when I was cleaning and painting on it was usually finding numbers on every part.   only things I can think of that can be different on these dials are the length from the attaching bolt to the gear? and maybe the #of teeth on the gear?


----------



## TomKro (Jan 24, 2018)

Based on T.J.'s photo, it looks like the heavier style is also a direct fit.    
I also get about 2-3/8" from bolt mount to center of gear on the Logan 200.  
Looks like e-bay has a new listing for one of the heavier style units.


----------



## rambin (Jan 25, 2018)

look at this info I came up with on the 200... according to this it does use the same la-12-2 as my 700 calls for... opens up the possibilities on ebay..


----------



## rambin (Jan 25, 2018)

http://bridgeport.askmisterscience.com/200assemblies.htm


----------

